# Best Mac Income Tax Software?



## Raven (Aug 7, 2003)

My wife has used Windows Quicktax to do our income tax for years on her office and home PC. She finally got an eMac/OS10.3 last year for home and would like to find a good Mac tax program. What's out there that you use?
It has to be small business friendly.

Thanks


----------



## gozer (Jan 15, 2002)

if you don't want to use quicktaxweb.ca (which is great) try liquid ledger.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

I don't use a tax program but have used ufile.ca for the last 3 years.


----------



## saxamaphone (May 18, 2004)

Quicktax web all the way. great for my sole proprietership.


----------



## Grandriver125 (Jun 11, 2006)

I was a QT user until it went web based only on the Mac (a real error on their part). Who wants to have their numbers sitting on Intuit's computer?

I used TaxTron for 2004 and it was fine (certainly not as flashy as QT) but for 2005 they converted to OSX and it was a dog - far too many bugs. I eventually got the problems solved but had to use a few work arounds.


----------



## Raven (Aug 7, 2003)

So far, I haven't heard anyone refer to a professional Mac based program for income tax returns. I'll check out the website as some of you mentioned. Not sure how that works, but I'd be nervous doing my small business calculations on the web.


----------

